# I want to try a Tsundere RP!



## chiz (Jan 15, 2017)

So, this is something i havent really tried. as i write this i dont have much else to go on than your character being Tsundere.

(definition i found on urban dictionary, for those who dont know it "being on the surface sharp and sarcastic but underneath lovestruck and fawning")

i will think of a setting as i wait for replies, and id love to have your suggestions for the overall theme and setting of it. but the key components so far is basically relatinship building with a tsundere character.

this can turn NSFW if we want it to, though it isnt a requirement, and i prefer male-male but if its male-female (or any other variation) thats is absolutely fine.

below i will post links to my oc's. some details of their looks (my cyborg horse, for example) or behaviors can be tampered with slightly to fit the rp "world" we come up with.

Volta

smokey


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 15, 2017)

For some reason, I'm instantly reminded of this vid


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 15, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> For some reason, I'm instantly reminded of this vid


That video's been in my recommended list since November so i finally watched it but it's still on my *front page! GO AWAY!!*


----------



## chiz (Jan 15, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> For some reason, I'm instantly reminded of this vid



well damn, lol


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd love to try this!

Though I'm afraid I'd get a little too silly and try to parody the trope too much.

"I-It's not like I like you or anything... Baka!"


----------

